
Why Kik Let a Student Design a Major Feature - drflet
https://medium.com/@katherinecarras/why-kik-let-a-student-design-a-major-feature-6d9b853e280
======
coldtea
Because their senior UX designers could veto anything they didn't like anyway,
and because nobody much cares for Kik so the stakes weren't that big in the
first place -- besides they could use the PR.

